# Costa Coffee - free cake!!



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I should point out I am not affiliated or connected to Costa at all - just a lover of their coffee.

As a Costa card holder, I get e-mails alerting me to free offers etc. The latest offer is to celebrate Costa's 40th birthday - all Costa card holders should receive an e-mail asking them should click on the link and they will receive 240 points - equivalent to free cake.

On the down side, I have tried since 6pm to get on their website and it seems to have crashed tonight.

I will try again tomorrow night.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sandy. Since a change of job I am no longer near a Costa to take advantage.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I love anything free and if cake is involved..... well


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you know, I have never tried Costa beans at home, I`ll have to give em a go and of course try and screw some free cake out of it. Purely to try and understand Sandy`s Costa dependency of course.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Sandy

Hopefully some members were able to take advantage of this


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I have my points, also I use the costa coffee in my classic and find quite near to Has Beans Blake blend but the costa is no where as good..



DonRJ said:


> Do you know, I have never tried Costa beans at home, I`ll have to give em a go and of course try and screw some free cake out of it. Purely to try and understand Sandy`s Costa dependency of course.


----------

